# uso e omissão do artigo em várias situações



## Pedrovski

Uma coisa que tenho reparado na escrita dos foristas brasileiros aqui:

Muitas vezes nas frases o artigo definido não é utilizado com os pronomes pessoais. Por exemplo, "Meu pai foi à praia" em vez de "o meu pai foi à praia". 
Ou "Eu sei que minha tia é escritora" em vez de "eu sei que a minha tia é escritora"

(A) Minha pergunta é: esse é um fenômeno generalizado pelo Brasil sendo inclusive já incorreto ou estranho usá-los ou varia de região para região?
O ensino oficial promove essa prática?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, sinceramente acho que não há uma forma oficial ensinada nas escolas. Para mim, as duas formas estão corretas, sendo a preferência pela primeira (sem os artigos).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski,

Não me pergunte porque, mas nos exemplos dados por você, _EU_ prefiro *não* usar o artigo no início das frases, mas quando a situação ocorre no meio dela (da frase) eu opto por incluí-lo. Assim, eu escreveria (ou falaria):
1. Meu pai foi à praia
2. Eu sei que _a_ minha tia é escritora

Ainda que concorde com Márcio, no sentido de que ambas as formas estejam corretas e não soam mal.

Não lembro de haver assistido alguma aula sobre este tema. De repente, eu faltei a esta aula.


----------



## Vanda

Além de uma discussão que já tivemos aqui no fórum, você pode ler mais aqui a respeito do uso lá e cá (Pt e BR).


----------



## ronanpoirier

Creio que eu só omito o artigo num vocativo:

"Vem cá, minha mãe, quero te mostrar uma coisa."

Até porque se eu o usasse, pareceria que eu estava falando de alguém e não com alguém.


----------



## Macunaíma

Bem, de volta aos artigos, não há nenhuma tendência ou sinalização que aponte em direção ("sinalização que aponte em direção a..", que frase! Às vezes eu me choco comigo mesmo...) à perda (ou perca, como queiram) do artigo definido antes dos pronomes pessoais; é que esse é um traço mais da língua falada do que da escrita. Ao se falar, seria mais natural usar os artigos do que omiti-los, mas ao se escrever, a menos que você esteja registrando a fala de alguém ou escrevendo um texto bem informal, as pessoas omitem o artigo naturalmente.


----------



## jazyk

Omito ou não os artigos na fala e na escrita sem seguir nenhum critério lógico.


----------



## Macunaíma

É, acho que ninguém presta atenção nisso, depende do ambiente, do humor, da conjunção astal do dia...Mas eu acho que eu tendo a usar o artigo antes do pronome em contextos mais informais.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Tenho encontrado vários exemplos da perca/perda do artigo definido no pt-eu.
> 
> Por exemplo:
> 
> 1) "Para sua segurança..."
> 2) "Entregamos em sua casa"
> 
> Enquanto que no caso Nº 1 penso que se trata de uma excepção (embora acho que também estaria correcto com um "a", no segundo, penso que é a influência Brasileira a fazer-se sentir.
> 
> No Wikipédia, há menus como "minha discussão" e "minha história". Quando abordei um dos usurários brasileiros sobre isso, ele disse-me que parecer-lhe-ia muito estranho ter artigos definidos antes. Mas sendo a Wikipédia para todos os falantes de português, e sendo o uso opcional no Brasil mas obrigatório em Portugal, não faria mais sentido usar sempre o pronome nessas situações?


É que a norma brasileira prefere a omissão de artigos com possessivos.

Eu falo: MEU PAI (nunca O MEU PAI)
mas DO MEU PAI ou DE MEU PAI (tanto faz)
MINHA MÃE; DE/DA MINHA MÃE
A MINHA MÃE = PARA MINHA MÃE
(À MINHA MÃE: nunca uso)

_Está na hora de meu pai ir embora_. me soa mais natural que
_Está na hora de o meu pai ir embora_.

 Quanto à forma NUM.
NUM = NÃO [num sei não]
 já EM UM é outra coisa


----------



## Pedrovski

kurumin said:


> É que a norma brasileira prefere a omissão de artigos com possessivos.
> 
> 
> _Está na hora de meu pai ir embora_. me soa mais natural que
> _Está na hora de o meu pai ir embora_.




Parece-te mais natural talvez porque não fizeste a devida contracção do "de + o" para "do". De qualquer forma acho que isto tudo se resume a como se aprendeu na escola.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> Tenho encontrado vários exemplos da perca/perda do artigo definido no pt-eu.
> 
> Por exemplo:
> 
> 1) "Para sua segurança..."
> 2) "Entregamos em sua casa"
> 
> Enquanto que no caso Nº 1 penso que se trata de uma excepção (embora acho que também estaria correcto com um "a", no segundo, penso que é a influência Brasileira a fazer-se sentir.


Aí, não penso que seja influência brasileira. Mesmo em Portugal, às vezes omite-se o artigo antes dos possessivos em frases feitas (como "para sua segurança") ou porque soa mais impessoal/cortês (como em "entregamos em sua casa").



Pedrovski said:


> No Wikipédia, há menus como "minha discussão" e "minha história". Quando abordei um dos usurários brasileiros sobre isso, ele disse-me que parecer-lhe-ia muito estranho ter artigos definidos antes.  Mas sendo a Wikipédia para todos os falantes de português, e sendo o uso opcional no Brasil mas obrigatório em Portugal, não faria mais sentido usar sempre o pronome nessas situações?


Também me parece um pouco estranho, se a omissão do artigo é considerada um regionalismo no Brasil...


----------



## Odinh

Outsider said:


> Aí, não penso que seja influência brasileira. Mesmo em Portugal, às vezes omite-se o artigo antes dos possessivos em frases feitas (como "para sua segurança") ou porque soa mais impessoal/cortês (como em "entregamos em sua casa").
> 
> Também me parece um pouco estranho, se a omissão do artigo é considerada um regionalismo no Brasil...


 
Me parece estranho também, o mais comum no Brasil é se usar o artigo. Na escrita, entretanto, prefere-se a omissão do artigo porque soa mais polido. Sobre soar mais impessoal e cortês, por aqui isso também é verdade.


----------



## kurumin

Odinh said:


> Me parece estranho também, o mais comum no Brasil é se usar o artigo.


Só se for em sua região. Aqui a gente não usa muito o artigo...
(Minha mãe, casa de Vanessa...)


----------



## Odinh

kurumin said:


> Só se for em sua região. Aqui a gente não usa muito o artigo...
> (Minha mãe, casa de Vanessa...)


 
O mais comum no Brasil, como um todo.


----------



## Pedrovski

Um Brasileiro disse-me que a perca/perda dos pronomes no Brasil depende da região. Como em São Paulo (a região mais influente) o hábito é ocultá-los deve ser por causa disso que a maior parte dos textos Brasileiros que são exportados não os têm.

Alguem sabe as regiões do Brasil aonde ainda se insiste na colocação dos pronomes, especialmente no ínicio das frases?


----------



## Vanda

Pedrovski said:


> Um Brasileiro disse-me que a perca/perda dos pronomes no Brasil depende da região. Como em São Paulo (a região mais influente) o hábito é ocultá-los deve ser por causa disso que a maior parte dos textos Brasileiros que são exportados não os têm.
> 
> Alguem sabe as regiões do Brasil aonde ainda se insiste na colocação dos pronomes, especialmente no ínicio das frases?


 
Pedrovski, sinto contradizer seu amigo, mas não acho que alguém vá encontrar uma região específica para o hábito. Deixe-me exemplificar: minha amiga, que vive quase que a vida toda aqui nesta cidade onde a maioria usa o artigo, não o usa. Também, numa cidadezinha que faz parte da região metropolitana, a apenas 23km daqui, as pessoas não o usam.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que encontra a resposta neste comentário antigo do Odinh, *Pedrovski*:



Odinh said:


> [...] o mais comum no Brasil é se usar o artigo. Na escrita, entretanto, prefere-se a omissão do artigo porque soa mais polido. Sobre soar mais impessoal e cortês, por aqui isso também é verdade.


O sublinhado é meu.


----------



## Odinh

^ Sim, no Brasil o uso do artigo passa uma sensação de proximidade ou familiriaridade. Em referências a personalidades históricas, por exemplo, não se usa artigo antes do sujeito, a não ser em paródias, quando se queira ironizar ou dar à frase um tom mais jocoso.

Entretanto, em algumas regiões brasileiras, onde se fala um português mais arcaico, como o Nordeste e o interior de Minas, o artigo já não é utilizado nem mesmo quando se tem familiaridade ('Maria disse que não iria trabalhar hoje', 'Vou à casa de João').


----------



## Pedrovski

Odinh said:


> ^ Sim, no Brasil o uso do artigo passa uma sensação de proximidade ou familiriaridade. Em referências a personalidades históricas, por exemplo, não se usa artigo antes do sujeito, a não ser em paródias, quando se queira ironizar ou dar à frase um tom mais jocoso.
> 
> Entretanto, em algumas regiões brasileiras, onde se fala um português mais arcaico, como o Nordeste e o interior de Minas, o artigo já não é utilizado nem mesmo quando se tem familiaridade ('Maria disse que não iria trabalhar hoje', 'Vou à casa de João').



Queres então dizer que então nos velhos tempos, não se usavam artigos sequer? Eu pensava que tinha sido o português brasileiro que se tinha decidido afastar-se da norma vigente de meter os artigos sempre, ou seja, que era um fenómeno recente semelhante à tendência de abandonar as consonantes mudas das palavras.


----------



## Outsider

Bom, em latim não se usavam de certeza, porque o latim não tinha artigos. Depois disso, não sei.

Em espanhol a norma é não usar artigo antes dos possessivos, e em francês também. Mas em italiano usam-se...

No entanto, os exemplos que o Odinh escreveu acima não são de uso do artigo com possessivos, mas sim com nomes próprios. Isso é de facto uma inovação. Não se fazia em português clássico, e não se encontra na maioria das outras línguas românicas, incluindo o espanhol (uma excepção é o catalão).


----------



## Pedrovski

Outsider said:


> Bom, em latim não se usavam de certeza, porque o latim não tinha artigos. Depois disso, não sei.
> 
> Em espanhol a norma é não usar artigo antes dos possessivos, e em francês também. Mas em italiano usam-se...




Sim exactamente. Pensei que seria a influência do espanhol a fazer-se sentir na língua.


----------



## Odinh

Tenho aqui em casa uns textos antigos, quando tiver mais tempo vou pesquisar a respeito.


----------



## jazyk

Em alguns países latino-americanos e algumas regiões da Itália usa-se o artigo definido antes de nomes próprios. Tenho uma amiga boliviana que se refere o tempo todo ao filho como _el Juan._


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Em alguns países latino-americanos e algumas regiões da Itália usa-se o artigo definido antes de nomes próprios. Tenho uma amiga boliviana que se refere o tempo todo ao filho como _el Juan._



Nossa, Jazyk. Muito interessante!!
Não sabia que havia essa variação no Espanhol! 
Eu sempre desconfiei, aliás, já ouvi num texto latino "la argentina" ( o país), em vez de só "argentina". Seria esse um caso semelhante?


----------



## Outsider

Não necessariamente. Os topónimos são ainda outro caso diferente. Veja aqui.


----------



## Odinh

Ao que parece a ausência de artigo tanto antes de pronomes possessivos quanto de nomes próprios é realmente uma característica do português antigo, preservada no Brasil. As seguintes passagens são de uma tradução da peça Rei Lear, de Shakespeare, em português que remonta ao séc. XV:

_Quando foi morto rrey Balduc, o voador, rreynou seu filho que ouue nome Leyr._

_E depois seu padre della* en sa velhiçe, filharomlhe seus gemrros a terra e foy malandante, e ouue a tornar aa mercee delrrey de França e de sa filha a mêor..._

*Reparem no pleonasmo 'seu padre della', ainda hoje comum na linguagem popular brasileira, tão abominado pelos gramáticos.

_E elles receberomno muy bem e deromlhe todas as cousas que lhe foram mester e homrraromno mentre foy uiuo, e morreo em seu poder._

Na realidade, de todas as passagens da tradução a que tenho acesso, em nenhuma se usa artigo antes do pronome. 

Já as frases a seguir são da Carta de Pero Vaz de Caminha:

_Diego dijz e afonso rribeiro odegredado aque ocapitã omtem mandou que em toda maneira la dormisem volueranse ja denoute..._

- Diego Dias e Afonso Ribeiro, o degredado, a quem o Capitão ordenara que de toda maneira lá dormissem, retornaram à noite.

_E ocapitã mandou adous degradados e adiego dijz que fosem la aaldea..._

- E o Capitão ordenou a dois degredados e a Diego Dias que fossem lá à aldeia.

_Alguûs vijnhã eoutros hiamse e acabada apregaçom,_ _trazia njcolaao coelho_ _mujtas cruzes destanho..._

- Alguns vinham e outros iam-se e, terminada a pregação, trazia Nicolau Coelho muitas Cruzes de estanho.

_...fomos em terra por mais lenha e agoa e em querendo ocapitam sair desta naao chegou sancho detoar_ _com seus dous ospedes..._

- Fomos em terra para buscar mais lenha e água, e, em querendo o Capitão deixar esta nau, chegou Sancho de Tovar com seus dois hóspedes.

Essa expressão 'fomos em terra' é curiosa... Pode ser que a regência "ir em" seja também uma estrutura arcaica da língua, e não uma corruptela do português falado no Brasil, como se acredita.

_Nõ lhes deram vinho_ _por sancho detoar_ _dizer queo nõ bebiam bem._

- Não lhes deram vinho porque Sancho de Tovar dissera que eles não gostavam da bebida.

Novamente, em toda a carta apenas nas ocasiões em que se fez menção ao padre e ao rei, usou-se artigo antes de nome próprio.


----------



## Odinh

Outsider said:


> No entanto, os exemplos que o Odinh escreveu acima não são de uso do artigo com possessivos, mas sim com nomes próprios. Isso é de facto uma inovação. Não se fazia em português clássico, e não se encontra na maioria das outras línguas românicas, incluindo o espanhol (uma excepção é o catalão).


 
Bem, conforme demonstrado...


----------



## Pedrovski

Realmente muito interessante Odinh.
Dou-te os parabéns por tão iluminador esclarecimento, não tinha ideia de como é que se escrevia o português dessas eras.
Acho que esses excertos clarificam completamente todas e quaisquer dúvidas que se podia ter sobre este assunto.


----------



## Carlospalmar

jazyk said:


> Em alguns países latino-americanos e algumas regiões da Itália usa-se o artigo definido antes de nomes próprios. Tenho uma amiga boliviana que se refere o tempo todo ao filho como _el Juan._


 
É verdade. *El* Juan, *la* María. Mas o uso é familiar ou coloquial. Se ouve mais nas zonas rurais o que me leva a pensar que dever ser uma forma antiga do castelhano preservada nas zonas rurais, ou em regiões da Argentina (*la* Argentina é o nome oficial do país. *La* República Argentina. Se omitir " República" ainda deve -se utilizar o artigo "la". Acho que omitir o artigo é anglicismo.
Tem países que levam artigo em castelhano e outros que não. Por exemplo: em castelhano Chile, México não levam artigo. Mas em português sim levam o artigo. Brasil também leva (el Brasil) em castelhano. Agradeço as correções dos meus erros.

Saludos

C.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Em alguns países latino-americanos e algumas regiões da Itália usa-se o artigo definido antes de nomes próprios. Tenho uma amiga boliviana que se refere o tempo todo ao filho como _el Juan._


Pois é. Há um tópico sobre isso no fórum de italiano.


----------



## polyglot8

Oi, eu acho que isso não é mudar de assunto, disculpa se vocês acham que é...eu tenho que dar uma aula para brasileiros sobre as diferenças dos usos dos artigos (definidos e indefinidos) no português e no inglês. Um exemplo seria o uso dos artigos com os pronomes pessoais em português que nunca se permite no (em? agora não tenho certeza sobre o meu conhecimento do português!) português. Como sou americana, é mais difícil explicar os usos do inglês. Como vocês aprenderam? Conhecem algum site que explica o assunto? Se seria melhor perguntar isso em outro lugar, não tem problema, é só me avisar onde! Muito obrigada!


----------



## Alandria

polyglot8 said:


> Oi, eu acho que isso não é mudar de assunto, disculpa se vocês acham que é...eu tenho que dar uma aula para brasileiros sobre as diferenças dos usos dos artigos (definidos e indefinidos) no português e no inglês. Um exemplo seria o uso dos artigos com os pronomes pessoais em português que nunca se permite no (em? agora não tenho certeza sobre o meu conhecimento do português!) português. Como sou americana, é mais difícil explicar os usos do inglês. Como vocês aprenderam? Conhecem algum site que explica o assunto? Se seria melhor perguntar isso em outro lugar, não tem problema, é só me avisar onde! Muito obrigada!



Em Portugal: uso obrigatório
No Brasil: uso facultativo


----------



## babyray

Oí, gostaria de saber si antes dos nomes próprios é necesario o artigo ou se é facultativo, meu livro não explica-o. Por exemplo nestas frases_ "o Roberto e a Cristina comem o café da manhã"_ ou _"Aqui é a Luci"_ poderia dizer estas frases sem artigos ou não? 

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Veja  a longa discussão sobre omissão ou não do artigo acima do seu post.


----------

